# Good Quality Jointer/Planer Blades



## teenagewoodworker (Jan 31, 2008)

those are good prices. ill be sure to check it out when i get a planer. thanks for the post.


----------



## cajunpen (Apr 9, 2007)

Good information - thanks for sharing it.


----------



## ChicoWoodnut (Dec 15, 2007)

After the project I am working on now, I might just be up for a new set of Planer and jointer knives. These guys look like a great supplier.

Thanks for the tip!


----------



## sbryan55 (Dec 8, 2007)

Thanks for the tip. I bookmark them. I could use new blades in both of mine as well.


----------



## etivancic (Jan 25, 2008)

Just ordered two sets of jointer knives for an older Delta/Rockwell 6" Jointer I'm rebuilding. Can't wait to try 'em out. THANKS


----------



## KevinHuber (Jul 25, 2007)

Thanks for the site. I need new blades for my 6" Jet jointer. 
The Dewalt planer could use some spares too I bet.


----------



## GaryK (Jun 25, 2007)

I'll have to keep them in mind. Thanks


----------



## TheHarr (Sep 16, 2008)

I checked out the site. 
I was impressed.
Thanks a bunch, for the advise.


----------

